# Warehouse Guitar Speakers



## tapestrymusic (Mar 10, 2009)

We are pleased to announce that we are now the western Canadian dealer for WGS! We are adding to our website as we speak, click here

We anticipate our first order arriving here in about 3-4 weeks. Here's what's coming:

4 x Veteran 30 12"
4 x ET65 12" 
4 x Reaper 30 12" 
4 x Reaper 30 55hz 12" 
4 x Reaper HP 12" 
4 x Green Beret 12" 
4 x Invader 50 12"
4 x G10C/S 10" 
4 x Veteran 10" 
4 x WGS12L 
4 x Black and Blue Alnico 12" 
4 x Blackhawk Alnico 50 12" 
4 x Blackhawk Alnico 100 12" 
2 x G8C 
2 x G15C 

All are 16ohm, the G8C 8ohm.


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

Bummer ..I guess when I contacted Steamco & didn't get a reply I figured something was up ..
I'm a fan of WGS speakers but I ordered a greenback from the states ..you have great very competitive prices :applouse:
Who's the dealer for the rest of Canada ?


----------



## sysexguy (Mar 5, 2006)

That will be us www.diffusion-audio.com and our retail showroom; MusiqueMax in Rosemere, I'll be putting adding the skus to our site shortly. We're really happy about this addition, these speakers are both killer sounding and a superb value. Between us and Tapestry, we'll do a great job keeping Canadian customers happy.

Andy


----------



## Ryan H. (May 27, 2014)

sysexguy said:


> That will be us www.diffusion-audio.com and our retail showroom; MusiqueMax in Rosemere, I'll be putting adding the skus to our site shortly. We're really happy about this addition, these speakers are both killer sounding and a superb value. Between us and Tapestry, we'll do a great job keeping Canadian customers happy.
> 
> Andy


Andy,

I contacted Diffusion Audio several days ago by email requesting information on if you have the WGS ET65 in stock, and have not received a response. I'm located in Ontario, and would like to purchase a pair of ET65's from you. Please PM me or respond to my email if you've received it.

Thanks,

-Ryan


----------



## Ryan H. (May 27, 2014)

Nevermind, just got your response to my new email. Ignore.

-Ryan


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

So if I wanted to order an ET90 in 8 ohms could I order it from either of you? I'm in Ontario. I see neither of you have it in stock.


----------



## tapestrymusic (Mar 10, 2009)

davetcan said:


> So if I wanted to order an ET90 in 8 ohms could I order it from either of you? I'm in Ontario. I see neither of you have it in stock.


Andy at Diffusion is looking after Ontario east.


----------



## sysexguy (Mar 5, 2006)

We're in Nashville for NAMM and our order left the warehouse at Warehouse  on Thursday. It will arrive at the same time as my return, more or less. The web skus will get online asap and we are trying to answer all enquiries as quickly as possible. Today I met with Wayne and Dean at Warehouse at our boot and they are super excited to have both us and Tapestry Music on board for Canada.

Andy


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Content deleted due to my stupidity, see below 



sysexguy said:


> We're in Nashville for NAMM and our order left the warehouse at Warehouse  on Thursday. It will arrive at the same time as my return, more or less. The web skus will get online asap and we are trying to answer all enquiries as quickly as possible. Today I met with Wayne and Dean at Warehouse at our boot and they are super excited to have both us and Tapestry Music on board for Canada.
> 
> Andy


----------



## sysexguy (Mar 5, 2006)

you must have selected UPS or another overnight method, we recently shipped via Canada Post several pairs to the Mississauga/Oakville area for $20.59 for each pair. Please feel free to contact me and we can come up with a solution that works.

Andy www.diffusion-audio.com


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Thanks Andy but I don't recall getting a choice of shipping, pretty sure it was CP but I can take another look. Anyway it's moot, I decided to go with an Eminence Tonker Lite from Saxon, shipping was $16 which is about what I expected. I'll contact you directly next time to see what's going on if the shipping seems too high. Thanks for responding. If the Tonker doesn't work out I may be back after the ET-90 pretty quickly 

*EDIT: Andy - yes my fault. The default is UPS, I didn't scroll down far enough to see that I could change it, duh! CP was $15 which is very fair. I may order one anyway, mainly because I feel guilty about the original post, so I can A/B them.*

cheers.


----------



## gtrchris (Apr 1, 2007)

This is good to know as I made the same mistake as Dave and cancelled my order due to an exorbitant shipping rate-I will definitely order ITF if the shipping is in the $15-20 range-really want an 8 ohm WGS ET-65!!!
Cheers
Chris


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Well this makes me feel a bit better 

Andy - you might want to take a look at your webpage, the shipping options are not very obvious unless you know to look for them. You "might" be losing some business because of it.



gtrchris said:


> This is good to know as I made the same mistake as Dave and cancelled my order due to an exorbitant shipping rate-I will definitely order ITF if the shipping is in the $15-20 range-really want an 8 ohm WGS ET-65!!!
> Cheers
> Chris


----------



## sysexguy (Mar 5, 2006)

Thanks very much guys, I am well aware of this matter and hope to find a solution. The other one that's almost funny is that the SKU's weight gets confused with the instrument's weight. A bass guitar has a dimensional weight of 38 lbs. which requires a fairly wide strap to be comfortable. 

Andy


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

LOL!

I've placed an order btw.



sysexguy said:


> Thanks very much guys, I am well aware of this matter and hope to find a solution. The other one that's almost funny is that the SKU's weight gets confused with the instrument's weight. A bass guitar has a dimensional weight of 38 lbs. which requires a fairly wide strap to be comfortable.
> 
> Andy


----------



## sysexguy (Mar 5, 2006)

Yes, thank you and thanks to everyone who has ordered a WGS through us or Tapestry, both of us are super happy with the brand's relaunch into Canada these last few months.

Andy


----------



## gtrchris (Apr 1, 2007)

2 thumbs up for Diffusion Audio!! Ordered a ET-65 and it was here in a couple of days. Awesome speaker!
Thanks for everything Andy.

Chris


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

I can echo this, got mine very quickly after ordering and the speaker is great.



gtrchris said:


> 2 thumbs up for Diffusion Audio!! Ordered a ET-65 and it was here in a couple of days. Awesome speaker!
> Thanks for everything Andy.
> 
> Chris


----------



## sj250 (Oct 26, 2010)

I ordered an ET65 and a Blackhawk Alnico just a little while ago from Tapestry. Showed up even faster than I expected and the prices are fantastic!


----------

